# Muzzleloader Question



## Buck Buster (Nov 17, 2003)

I am going to get a muzzleloader, and I am thinking about getting a .50 caliber hunterbolt by CVA. I will be using it for deer, and maybe elk & moose. If you can give me any info on this muzzleloader I would appreciate it. And I am wondering if the new Thompson Center Shock Wave sabots are a good choice in this Loader, if you also give any info on this sabot I would appreciate it. :lol:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Sounds like a good choice to me, I shoot a in line and use the power belt bullets. So with 150 grains of powder, I use the pyrodex pellets and the power belt bullets which in the 50 caliber come from 245 gr to 444gr bullets.They are easy to load and I do think that you can handle any thing in North America with that 444 gr bullet. A friend used mine to bag a doe yesterday, and he made about a 80 yard shot with a instant kill.


----------



## pirate_06_00 (Dec 10, 2003)

In my opinion go with the new CVA Optima. They say it is accurate and packs a heck of a punch. Use the Power Belt bullets and the triple 7 powder. Triple 7 is much easier to clean up than regular pyrodex. Go with the 50 cal as well especially for bigger game like elk.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

That sounds like a good choice. Just be sure to really follow-up if you take a shot. Three or Four years ago I shot a decent buck with a 50 cal. and I had no blood trail. I had five bucks standing in front of me and by the time the smoke cleared, I could not tell which buck was the one I shot. The distance was 110 yards. I looked for blood for about 20 minutes and I finally found one tiny piece of bloody fat. I tracked him into the brush by his foot prints on my hands and knees and found him within 150 yards. I never did find any blood, even where he died. I'm not sure that I would have ever found that deer if I could not have found his tracks. I don't know that this would ever happen again, but just in case, keep my story in mind.


----------



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

kansaskid where did u shoot him the *** cheek jk yea that will happen i had that this year shot a deer a lil to far back and he never bled at all i was all sad and dissapointed walkin back to the truck when i just about tripped over him laying in corn field turned out when i shot hom his intestine blocked the hole up and no blood could get out its weird what deer wil do for u there unpredictable


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm a little old fashioned when it comes to muzzle loaders. I like the traditional look. Doesn't have to be expensive. Of course, I do also have 2 inlines: a CVA hunter in 50 caliber (so I could be like everone else) and a Harrington & Richardson Topper in 58 caliber (so I wouldn't be like everyone else). My favorite, by far, is the 58. Haven't been lucky enough to have actually gotten a shot at a deer with it (I hunt on crowded public land only, only black powder deer was with a 12 guage), but it is soooo fun to shoot. Not nearly the recoil you would think, and plan to use it someday for Moose, Bear...


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm a little old fashioned when it comes to muzzle loaders. I like the traditional look. Doesn't have to be expensive. Of course, I do also have 2 inlines: a CVA hunter in 50 caliber (so I could be like everone else) and a Harrington & Richardson Topper in 58 caliber (so I wouldn't be like everyone else). My favorite, by far, is the 58. Haven't been lucky enough to have actually gotten a shot at a deer with it (I hunt on crowded public land only, only black powder deer was with a 12 guage), but it is soooo fun to shoot. Not nearly the recoil you would think, and plan to use it someday for Moose, Bear...


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Thompson Encore is by far the best muzzle loader on the market. It is easy to clean, accurate (3-5 inch groups at a 100 yards open sight and bench), versitile with calibers, throws up beautifully, and it look magnicent.. Power Belts work great through my encore, but i have had three diffrent muzzle loaders and they all seem to like diffrent grain/styles of bullets with diffrent grains of powder..So you should just buy a bunch and try them out to see what works the best especially if you plan on shooting over a 100 yards then it starts to get tricky.. It works good though to start out with what bullets are recommened fromt he factury and work from there. Each company put out there own bullet line which are meant to be used in there own guns..Trail and air and lots of smoke is the only way to find out what bullets work the best..That is all for now..
Bandhunter


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have five muzzleloaders and think most of them out there are good. I have traditional type Hawkens, and modern inline. I like both. I have shot deer with round balls, maxi balls, mini balls, Powerbelt, sabots, and they all work. The sabots are best for long range but I am always amazed by how well a plain old round ball puts down a deer at 100 yards or less. The energy just isn't there at a 100 yards, but deer pile up dead with loads as anemic as 50 grains of powder. I have shot a number of deer with a 50 caliber round ball and 70 grains of pistol Pyrodex. I shoot the pistol Pyrodex reduced 10% in my Hawken style rifles to avoid hang fires. I took the North Dakota state championship (1983) with 50 grains of pistol Pyrodex for my 25 yard shots, 60 grains for my 50 yard shots, and 70 grains for my 100 yards shots, all with the same sight picture. Now what I really wanted to pass on: Over my chronograph I get the highest velocity in my inlines with Select Pyrodex. About 150 feet faster than any of the pellets. Pellets are handy, but if you want max performance try the Select Pyrodex. Also, I do have preference for Thompson Center rifles.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I forgot to mention that the only deer I've taken with a muzzleloader was with a Pedersoli 12 ga double (actually a 14 ga, which makes for some interesting loads) loaded with a standard foster slug. One shot, ran downhill about 50 yards and piled up trying to go uphill. Not a heavy "magnum" load, just a normal slug load.


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

how about the new tc omega with hole for your thumb.


----------

